# Interesting thread about eD liquid deadener.



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Something for all you "fence post" sitters...
http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99606


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

this comment by UndercoverPunk says it all:

"I wasn't impressed with any of the edead I've used... mine is stuck good, but it's just an inferior product when compared to SS"

second skin makes some of the best deadener on the market but its expensive sh*t to the general public... i however am a dealer and its much more reasonably priced to dealers to give customers a fair deal

as for the eDead liquid deadener i didnt see it discussed, it is in my experiances great stuff to do a base coat in it then add matt on top of it for optimal results and it worked great on my inner door skins to reduce rattle and road noise even b/4 the matt was added...

IMO the eDead v.3 (liquid deadener) is great stuff, but not intended to ELIMINATE rattles, only dampen them!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have actualy seen this thread at that forum many times. I dont know about the edad productsnever used them personally but it makes me think twice


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

do you do anything else except for new ways to bash Elemental Designs? His website that shows his "proper installation" doesnt seem to have pictures of him cleaning the surface. Any deadener will fall off if the area has not been properly prepped.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Any deadener will fall off if the area has not been properly prepped.


x2... eD makes some great products, but then again this thread was started to express a bad experiance with the eDead, not to attack the company as a whole.

and as we all know the breakup of a good system is 15% equip and 85% install


----------

